# Help with Warehouse Bid



## defran (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm working on a bid for several warehouse lots. All lots are between 3 and 7 acres in size, pavement is in good condition, lots are clean. All have loading docks and sidewalks that would have to be blown. I'm figuring on at least 1 hour blow time at each location. 

Is there a "rule of thumb" guideline for how long it would take to sweep an acre?

I use Tymco 210 trucks.


----------

